# Indian river lagoon and mosquito lagoon fishing guides



## Mr Butters

Looking for some recommendations on some go to guides for fly fishing in the Indian river and mosquito lagoon areas. Fly fishing guides would be best/preferable. Been living in the area for years but want to learn how and where to find fish to lessen this learning curve. Thanks!


----------



## ZaneD

Captain Justin Price - rightinsightcharters.com 

He specializes in fly tackle and runs a nice HB Waterman.


----------



## DBStoots

Here are two: Captain Scott Maccalla, Mosquito Lagoon Fly Fishing (321-795-9259). Captain Chris Myers, Central Florida Sight Fishing Charters (321-229-2848). Both are excellent.


----------



## Mr Butters

Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Padre

Ditto on Captains Justin Price and Chris Myers. I took fly lessons from Chris and he has many instructional videos on YouTube I have used Willy Le with Native Fly Charters many times. He is really good. http://www.nativeflycharters.com/Default.aspx


----------



## flyclimber

I'll throw Avery Gillet if he's still guiding. He just got a brand new HB Professional this year!
Current Outdoors is his website!


----------



## Mustang

https://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/

Capt Brian Clancy will put you on the fish


----------



## Local Waters

Come fish with me. I grew up fly fishing these areas and I've got the best prices in town with a single angler discount. Give me a call and we can talk fishing.


Capt. Jeff
Local Waters LLC
fishlocalwaters.com


----------



## Donh

ZaneD said:


> Captain Justin Price - rightinsightcharters.com
> 
> He specializes in fly tackle and runs a nice HB Waterman.


Wills Le or Travis Tanner.


----------

